# Screw driver styled Allen key



## MurderDoll (15/6/16)

The Allen Key that the tornado uses is 1mm in size I think as I compared it against a 1.5mm which seems far too big. 

Anyway. I'm looking for the Allen key that's mounted onto a handle like a screw driver. Anyone have such an item or know where I can get one? 

Smallest builders warehouse has is 1.5mm. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang (15/6/16)

China town. I bought a kit that has a bunch of different fittings. Lemme see if i find a pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (15/6/16)

MurderDoll said:


> The Allen Key that the tornado uses is 1mm in size I think as I compared it against a 1.5mm which seems far too big.
> 
> Anyway. I'm looking for the Allen key that's mounted onto a handle like a screw driver. Anyone have such an item or know where I can get one?
> 
> ...



I was also looking everywhere for something like that, I eventually got this set from Makro, the 1.3mm works on my serpent mini, and have used the 1.5mm on my mad hatter v2 rda, there is a little bit of a play on the mad hatter, but works. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## wiesbang (15/6/16)

wiesbang said:


> China town. I bought a kit that has a bunch of different fittings. Lemme see if i find a pic


Looks like this one
$9.22 JAKEMY JM-8117 37-in-1 Disassembling Multi-Bit Screwdrivers Set - JM-8117, 37-in-1 (free shipping) - FastTech.com

https://fs.tc/p/2144400

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (15/6/16)

Thanks @Alexander Scott
That's exactly the one I was looking for. 
Ill take a drive to Makro and have a look. 

Thanks as well @wiesbang
If I don't have any joy at makro ill hit China town and see if I can find that. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (15/6/16)

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/screwdriver-set-31-piece

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (15/6/16)

http://m.fasttech.com/products/1560903

This takes care of all my needs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (16/6/16)

wiesbang said:


> Looks like this one
> $9.22 JAKEMY JM-8117 37-in-1 Disassembling Multi-Bit Screwdrivers Set - JM-8117, 37-in-1 (free shipping) - FastTech.com
> 
> https://fs.tc/p/2144400



Don't buy that one! I have one and the female hex insert in the handle strips and becomes useless. This is a very low quality tool.


----------



## wiesbang (16/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Don't buy that one! I have one and the female hex insert in the handle strips and becomes useless. This is a very low quality tool.


The one i have still works perfectly. Not the same make but looks similar to that. I will try and find it and post a pic. Its in my garage....somewhere


----------



## MurderDoll (16/6/16)

Picked up one of the Mastercraft kits like @Alexander Scott has. 

Thanks for the tip. I wouldn't have thought of going to makro. 
Now I don't need to use those stupid small Allen keys anymore. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Scott (16/6/16)

@MurderDoll, cool bud, hope they work well for you as they do for me, let me know bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (16/6/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> @MurderDoll, cool bud, hope they work well for you as they do for me, let me know bud!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. Will do. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/6/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Picked up one of the Mastercraft kits like @Alexander Scott has.
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I wouldn't have thought of going to makro.
> Now I don't need to use those stupid small Allen keys anymore.
> ...



Were they small enough @MurderDoll ?


----------



## MurderDoll (17/6/16)

Silver said:


> Were they small enough @MurderDoll ?


Haven't had a chance to test them yet. Will do a pit stop today and report back.


But when I did buy them yesterday, I measured the Allen key that the tornado uses with a vernier and it came in at 1.3mm. So it should work perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (17/6/16)

Silver said:


> Were they small enough @MurderDoll ?


I have 3 sets from makro, one being the mastercraft shown above.
They work for the reo and a velocity etc but are too big for a nuppin and a cyclone.
I assume that's why you are asking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/16)

Christos said:


> I have 3 sets from makro, one being the mastercraft shown above.
> They work for the reo and a velocity etc but are too big for a nuppin and a cyclone.
> I assume that's why you are asking



Not really @Christos - was just curious
I have a allen key screwdriver Rob imported for us on one of the group buys a while back so that one is working fine. Just wanted to know if i ever needed one for something else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (18/6/16)

Silver said:


> Not really @Christos - was just curious
> I have a allen key screwdriver Rob imported for us on one of the group buys a while back so that one is working fine. Just wanted to know if i ever needed one for something else


Did a quick rebuild on the velocity mini yesterday. 

It also uses the 1.3mm hex and the hex driver worked brilliantly. I would highly recommend the Mastercraft kit if you have a lot of Allen key head screws. It makes the building process so much easier.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

